# تصميم بيارة الصرف الصحي



## eng.asmaaziz (19 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاتة
هل تصميم بيارة الصرف الصحي مثل تصميم خزانات المياة ام هناك شروط اخري يجب توافرها
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 فبراير 2009)

eng.asmaaziz قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاتة
> هل تصميم بيارة الصرف الصحي مثل تصميم خزانات المياة ام هناك شروط اخري يجب توافرها
> جزاكم الله خيرا


السلام عليكم
من الناحية الانشائية لا خلاف بينهما من حيث شروط متطلبات فواصل الصب Construction Joint او من حيث التغطية للحديد Cover ( على الاقل 5سم وافضل 7.5 سم ) ولكن هناك اختلاف من ناحية:-
1- في خرسانة البيارة يجب ان تكون نوعية الاسمنت فيجب ان يكون الاسمنت مقاوم للكبريتاتSulfate Resistant اما خزانات مياة الشرب فيستخدم الاسمنت العادي.Portland Cement
2- نوعية العزل الداخلى للبيارة يجب ان تكون مقاومة للكيماويات اما خزانات مياة الشرب فيجب ان يكون العزل لا يؤثر على الماء .
م.رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## rwmam (19 فبراير 2009)

بيارة الصرف الصحي 
هل بيارة الصرف الصحي تعني خزان التعفين (sptick tank ) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## clara (19 فبراير 2009)

تحياتي زملاء :
هل اجد عندكم موقع لتصميم محطة ضخ صرف صحي بكل مافيها من اشتراطات ورسومات وعلاقات 
وشكرا


----------



## eng.asmaaziz (20 فبراير 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من الناحية الانشائية لا خلاف بينهما من حيث شروط متطلبات فواصل الصب construction joint او من حيث التغطية للحديد cover ( على الاقل 5سم وافضل 7.5 سم ) ولكن هناك اختلاف من ناحية:-
> 1- في خرسانة البيارة يجب ان تكون نوعية الاسمنت فيجب ان يكون الاسمنت مقاوم للكبريتاتsulfate resistant اما خزانات مياة الشرب فيستخدم الاسمنت العادي.portland cement
> 2- نوعية العزل الداخلى للبيارة يجب ان تكون مقاومة للكيماويات اما خزانات مياة الشرب فيجب ان يكون العزل لا يؤثر على الماء .
> م.رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


 

جزاك الله كل خير و شكرا لاهتمامك و سرعة الرد


----------



## رمضان المهندس (7 مارس 2009)

امات الحب عشاقا وحبك انت احياني ولو خيرت في وطن لقلت هواك اوطاني يا هندسة


----------



## عصام نورالدين (12 أبريل 2009)

محطات ضخ مياه الصرف الصحي http://www.dynamiclogic.co.uk/water/apps_sew_p.html


----------



## anass81 (12 أبريل 2009)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> محطات ضخ مياه الصرف الصحي http://www.dynamiclogic.co.uk/water/apps_sew_p.html



بارك الله فيك اخي عصام على هذه الاضافة المفيدة


----------



## عصام نورالدين (12 أبريل 2009)

*ملف عن المحطات*

وهذا الملف pdf عن نفس الموضوع ...ولكنه بدون رسومات ...


----------



## عصام نورالدين (12 أبريل 2009)

شكرأ يا عزيزي أنس .................................................................لقد أخجلتني بالتقييم .....


----------



## anass81 (13 أبريل 2009)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> شكرأ يا عزيزي أنس .................................................................لقد أخجلتني بالتقييم .....



اخي الكريم "من لم يشكر الناس لم يشكر الله" وانت قدمت معلومات مفيدة ونادرة 

جزاك الله خيرا ومنتظرين المزيد من مشاركاتك القيمة


----------



## عاشق السهر (13 أبريل 2009)

تسلم على الموضوع القيم ومنتظرين جديدك


----------



## elgazaly (15 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و مزيدا من المشاركاتك القيمة


----------



## جمال الشريف1 (3 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اسال من كيفية تصميم سبتك تانك وابعادة والفاصل داخل السبتك وسمك الحائط


----------



## ودبله1973 (30 يونيو 2010)

مطلوب رسومات لبوابات التحكم قطر 500 مم


----------



## roroh (30 يوليو 2010)

مشكور يا اخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع المفيد


----------



## ابو العطا (30 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وافادكم من علمه
ومشكورين


----------



## بكورة (22 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررين على المعلومات
هل ممكن بناء البيارة بالحجر والاسمنت ؟


----------



## بوحديد (30 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذاالموضوع


----------



## محمداحمد5 (28 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## محمودشمس (28 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## nazar3 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

السيد المهندس الاستشاري رزق جزيت خيرا على التوضيح واكثر ما اعجبني ان خزانات المياه العادية يستخدم فيها الاسمنت العادي وهي نقطة كانت ملتبسة عندي.


----------



## nabilco (19 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## محمد الجفري (19 أكتوبر 2011)

™`·.¸¸.·¤¦¤`··._.· ][جزاك الله خيرا][ `·.¸¸.·¤¦¤`··._.·`™


----------



## abdelsalamn (8 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engineer saleh (26 أغسطس 2014)

شكرااا جزيلااا لكم


----------

